
Interested in starting a freelance business and growing it to 6 figures a year? - Apane
Calling all entrepreneurs of HN who are interested in earning extra income on the side, up to 6 figures in freelance.<p>See if it&#x27;s the right fit for you by filling out this survey - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;anthony248.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;wQDt2E
======
mtmail
"[enter email address] I will send you an overview of the guide to get you
started"

So it's about collecting email addresses for a newsletter?

"how willing are you to invest $10-$50 in yourself"

No, just trying to sell something. Whatever it may be.

------
0n34n7
Well just tell us right here. You have my eyeballs. Wtf do I want to go on
some Internet safari to know?

Bad start right off the bat man. This inbound marketing slash wtf worked 5
years ago. Not anymore.

